# what do ya'll do?



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm curious,
when it's all said and done.what do ya'll do when the national anthem plays?
like if your watching A game,or race?
I was in A resturaunt in Houston,some guys wanted to watch the race on a big screen.the national anthem came on and I stood up.
they looked at me strangely,then A moment later another stood realizing what I was doing.next thing you know,the whole sports bar stood up.and at the end I thought the glass was gonna break.
3 other people sent rounds to our table.
I banter about Govt,and rights,and illegals,and native american indian rights.I get bent when we speak of unscrupulous heads of state,community or LE.
yet at the ned of the day I'm an american.
and tonight for the race.on my mosquito porch front room,I stood.I always stand.and do not and will never waiver.
so,do ya'll stand no matter where you are or is it one of them things that you just ignore 'cause no ones lookin?

PS.my stepfather is A panamanian.he became A citizen in 1961.
he's the one who taught me to stand,no matter what.
we would be in the backfield at the race track,and the race day starts with the national anthem.we stopped whatever we were doing,wherever we were at.he would dismount and take off his helmet.
sayin'


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm an American. But I don't have enough pride in my country to stand. I used to. I used to love being an American, but some things in my life have made me despise my own nation. To each his own. You asked.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Wingman said:


> I'm an American. But I don't have enough pride in my country to stand. I used to. I used to love being an American, but some things in my life have made me despise my own nation. To each his own. You asked.


thats ok.it was instilled in me,the people,the soldiers and my neighbors.
I feel whole heartedly as you do probably on the same issues.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't stand if the athem is played on the tv or on the radio but I always stand if I'm at something where the athem is being played. My father fought in WWII. I'm proud that he fought for the rights that I have today. I have great pride in all the men and women that service our country.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

even @ home!!! yeah just because i'm royally p'od @ this admin. and such doesnt mean im not proud to be an american. i dont like the direction we're goin but i vote every time =)


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

duckyp0o77 said:


> even @ home!!! yeah just because i'm royally p'od @ this admin. and such doesnt mean im not proud to be an american. i dont like the direction we're goin but i vote every time =)


Word to that! I always stand and the National Anthem gives me goose bumps every time it plays and has done so since I was a little girl. My father always puts his hat over his heart when when it plays as do my brothers- baseball thing.

I'm proud to be an American despite Obama being President :flush::snap::stick::hammer::flush:
That's how I feel about that 

When I was in elementary school we always sang the National Anthem before saying the Pledge of Allegiance; however, as I got into middle and high school they cut the anthem out of the routine. That's fine I get that, but it was appalling when I first began student teaching and observations a few years ago and went back to the same schools that I went to as a kid, that it was optional to stand and say the Pledge of Allegiance. Apparently it was against some students' beliefs or some crap like that. There were even talks about cutting it out all together. I find that asinine-- you don't want to pledge to the flag then what are you doing in this country? Violation of their civil rights--- come on get out of here with that.

Ah sorry that was my tangent for the night....


----------



## raiderhater1785 (Jan 19, 2010)

I used to despise this place. The crooked, the dirty, the ignorance... But then I rationalized: that's not in my house. I love my family and my friends. I love my land and my home... I love my guns, my home town, my state, my ideals...and that anyone that has their own can share them with the world. I love American Football, and I love freedom. I do exactly what I want to every day. I work my butt off every single week, but i earn my pay and want for nothing. If I don't love this country for today's ridiculous administrations, I will always love it for our past. The bravery and willingness to fight or expand; to grow and to build. Down with the shepherds, I stand for the herd. I am from South Carolina. There's a flag pole in front of my house. It flies three flags. The men and women of my capital may be cowards, but I am not. I will always stand up, for the anthem, for the pledge, and for everything I believe in.


----------



## raiderhater1785 (Jan 19, 2010)

william williamson said:


> I'm curious,
> when it's all said and done.what do ya'll do when the national anthem plays?
> like if your watching A game,or race?
> I was in A resturaunt in Houston,some guys wanted to watch the race on a big screen.the national anthem came on and I stood up.
> ...





pitbullmamanatl said:


> Word to that! I always stand and the National Anthem gives me goose bumps every time it plays and has done so since I was a little girl. My father always puts his hat over his heart when when it plays as do my brothers- baseball thing.
> 
> I'm proud to be an American despite Obama being President :flush::snap::stick::hammer::flush:
> That's how I feel about that
> ...


Tall cans in the air to the both of you! :clap:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I've always stood and placed my hand or hat over my heart. Since I served our country, it's just natural instinct for me to stand at attention when the National Anthem is played now. If I were still in uniform, I would proudly salute Old Glory, however, it's not customary to salute when in "civies" so I just automatically go to attention. 

I went to Bristol a few months back with a friend to the Food City 250 Nascar Race, and he and I both being veterans, it was funny, IMO, to see the awkward looks we got from everyone around us when we both stood at attention for the National Anthem. Then, when the Blue Angels and Thunderbirds went roaring over head at the end of the National Anthem, we both instinctively saluted.. sent chill bumps down both our spines and all over our bodies, and the people in the crowd surrounding us knew that we were veterans. We had people coming at us left and right shaking our hands and thanking us for our service. 

While I'm not a political person, and have said in other threads that I choose to remain ignorant about politics, I still am proud of my heritage, my upbringing, and my own service to this great nation! I'm proud of my achievements, my accomplishments and failures in life as an American. Unless you come from a military family, or have served in the military yourself, I'm sorry to say, I cannot describe the feeling one gets in knowing they've protected this great land, no matter how short or long their term of service was.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

raiderhater1785 said:


> I used to despise this place. The crooked, the dirty, the ignorance... But then I rationalized: that's not in my house. I love my family and my friends. I love my land and my home... I love my guns, my home town, my state, my ideals...and that anyone that has their own can share them with the world. I love American Football, and I love freedom. I do exactly what I want to every day. I work my butt off every single week, but i earn my pay and want for nothing. If I don't love this country for today's ridiculous administrations, I will always love it for our past. The bravery and willingness to fight or expand; to grow and to build. Down with the shepherds, I stand for the herd. I am from South Carolina. There's a flag pole in front of my house. It flies three flags. The men and women of my capital may be cowards, but I am not. I will always stand up, for the anthem, for the pledge, and for everything I believe in.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
Excellent post, Brad!!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't think i"ve ever been to a place that plays the national anthem or really heard it except for at the ball park...so in that case, I stand. As for my thoughts on this country, I've spent enough time outside of it and at the lower rungs of the social strata within it to know regardless of who is leading, what BUZZ topic is hot today or how things used to be at the end of the day, this country bleeds, whispers, sings yells and stomps -_hope for tomorrow_. 
In fact I tear up thinking about it. No matter what there is always an opportunity to start over tomorrow and we as citizens are not stuck in a rut. Lord knows it may feel like it and you may see no way out but just one person can change your world. Here in THIS country we can do that. Thank you jesus I am an American.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

I personally have not stood for the pledge of allegiance or the national anthem for quite a few years now. I love my country, but since a few administrations ago, We have been going down hill, while Big Brother is speeding up hill at the speed of light.
I am extremely worried about our government, And I was worried LONG BEFORE OBAMA.
Probably began worrying right around 8 years before Obama was inaugurated, We had some idiot moron get inaugurated as President, Or Puppet President rather.

I love our country, but I am not proud of its actions of late. Blood for oil, War for power, murder and attempted genocide of a religion and its followers, The list goes on and on.

I love my country, but I am not proud of how it is being ran into the ground.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'll just say this, I stand and salute. With that, to those that either hate or don't like this country very much right now, live in another one for an extended period of time and see just how good you have it. Spend some time in a third world country where people can't talk about their government for of fear of being put to death. I'd say about 95% of Americans have no idea just how good they have it. For all of it's faults, this is still the greatest country in the world!!!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

FamilyLinePits said:


> I love our country, but I am not proud of its actions of late. Blood for oil, War for power, murder and attempted genocide of a religion and its followers, The list goes on and on.


You've got to be kidding me, right?!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Hm... Haven't been in the opportunity to stand in quite a while. Last time I stood was at a Braves home game ...

I don't care for the direction of this Country either at the moment, I feel there's better practices as a society we could be doing. Better things for our government to focus on, like improving themselves. I do vote nationally & locally, I did not vote for Charlie Christ though...

All in all, as a woman in today's society, I think things could be better in the business world. 

The fact that I have to compare how good things are to a 3rd world country where GM is common practices with shards of glass - etc... Still - is incomprehensible to me. I don't like the fact nowadays how saying 'Merry Christmas', being a christian or other religious practices & talking about it freely is considered 'politically incorrect'. 

So yes, I'd stand when given appropriate opportunity


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I have to stand at ballparks and take off your hat, cause its like a rule  As far as the pledge, I would love to be able to say it with pride, unfortunately they added the phrase UNDER GOD and that is what I have a problem with. Anything that has to do with the country and god immediately turns me off and makes me dazed over with incredible boredom. . Separation of church and state people, even if it never seems that way to me. As far as Obama goes, he is getting jobs made and taking risks and cleaning up from others before him, just as all presidents are forced to do. he is doing a great job and I have not regretted my vote for him, and will most likely vote for him in 2012. I am unenrolled from any party, but I feel a true democrat is unenrolled, lol 

Totally think the country deserves respect, just dont think god and jesus and all those things needs to be any part of it what so ever.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

That's how it was written from the beginning. It's a part of my country's heritage, it's not hurting anyone by saying it. If you don't like to say that part, just pause. It's not like there's a preacher telling you what to believe, it's a beautiful part of history & to wash it out is a slap in our fore father's faces.

That's like saying 'rewrite the constitution because I no longer agree with freedom of speech.' Huh?!


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> That's how it was written from the beginning. It's a part of my country's heritage, it's not hurting anyone by saying it. If you don't like to say that part, just pause. It's not like there's a preacher telling you what to believe, it's a beautiful part of history & to wash it out is a slap in our fore father's faces.
> 
> That's like saying 'rewrite the constitution because I no longer agree with freedom of speech.' Huh?!


I totally agree. I feel it's something that should be respected. I am not a religious person at all, but I firmly beleive in history and tradition. If you don't like it, don't partake in it.

If I am at a game or any situation where the whole "crowd" is involved, i"ll do it. But im not the type of person to stand in the middle of a crowd only because I don't like the whole "all eyes on me" thing.LOL


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> That's how it was written from the beginning. It's a part of my country's heritage, it's not hurting anyone by saying it. *If you don't like to say that part, just pause. It's not like there's a preacher telling you what to believe, it's a beautiful part of history & to wash it out is a slap in our fore father's faces.*
> 
> That's like saying 'rewrite the constitution because I no longer agree with freedom of speech.' Huh?!










:clap::clap:

*Excellent post, Candra! I don't pay any mind to that God part as I am atheist, but I sure as heck put my hand over my heart and pledge allegiance to the greatest flag in the entire world. To not do so is a total slap in the face to those who founded the greatest country in the world and to those that continue to fight so that it stays that way.







*


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm A firm believer in our similarities,not our differences.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ames said:


> I have to stand at ballparks and take off your hat, cause its like a rule  As far as the pledge, I would love to be able to say it with pride, unfortunately *they added the phrase UNDER GOD* and that is what I have a problem with. Anything that has to do with the country and god immediately turns me off and makes me dazed over with incredible boredom. . Separation of church and state people, even if it never seems that way to me. As far as Obama goes, he is getting jobs made and taking risks and cleaning up from others before him, just as all presidents are forced to do. he is doing a great job and I have not regretted my vote for him, and will most likely vote for him in 2012. I am unenrolled from any party, but I feel a true democrat is unenrolled, lol
> 
> Totally think the country deserves respect, just dont think god and jesus and all those things needs to be any part of it what so ever.


*How Using God in the Pledge of Allegiance Does Not Violate Separation of Church and State*

Here's the *key point most people don't seem to understand* about God, The Pledge, and Separation of Church and State:

Church is not God; God is not church.

Church, in our government's legal documents refers to a specific religion or sub-set of a religion. Our government will not endorse any one religion; therefore, the government maintains Separation of Church and State. Our government is not Christian, Jewish, Muslim, or Wiccan. And neither is the Pledge of Allegiance.

God is a high deity of pure light. God is found throughout the world under different names like Allah, Buddha, Jehovah, Ra, Odin, and even holds generic female names like Mother Earth Below, and The Goddess.

The issue people, in their clouded vision, are allowing themselves to get caught up in seems to be semantics. Although the United States has no official religion, it's assumed the God in the Pledge of Allegiance is the Christian God, Jehovah. It's not. It's any God the person chooses to worship in their private life. *It could be the Hindu God Brahman, or Allah, or Jesus, or nothing. *

So what is a child in public school to do? If they follow a religious path, understand the God in the Pledge is their God, whatever name they use. If they do not wish to worship any God, they can remain silent during the part of the Pledge that does not meet their pursuit of happiness. 
______________________
*So you don't want to say God then that's your decision and there isn't anything wrong with that, but just remember that flag represents represents the reason you are able to make that choice! *


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I stand for the Athem and the Flag, I cross my heart for the Pledge and I bow my head for Prayer.


I like how certain people cant stand this country or have no respect for it and yet the remain here. If you don't like it, dont let the door hit you on the way out! Oh wait, you still want to live here and enjoy what it has to offer, you just dont like it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> That's how it was written from the beginning. It's a part of my country's heritage, it's not hurting anyone by saying it. If you don't like to say that part, just pause. It's not like there's a preacher telling you what to believe, it's a beautiful part of history & to wash it out is a slap in our fore father's faces.
> 
> That's like saying 'rewrite the constitution because I no longer agree with freedom of speech.' Huh?!


Thats the problem. it was added in 1954 ""From this day forward, the millions of our school children will daily proclaim in every city and town, every village and rural schoolhouse, the dedication of our Nation and our people to the Almighty." President Eisenhower (1954) after signing into law a bill to have "under God" added to the original pledge. "

"Francis Bellamy, a baptist minister, original Pledge reads as follows: 'I pledge allegiance to my Flag and (to*) the Republic for which it stands, one nation, indivisible, with liberty and justice for all.' He considered placing the word, 'equality,' in his Pledge, but knew that the state superintendents of education on his committee were against equality for women and African Americans. [ * 'to' added in October, 1892. ]" The Pledge of Allegiance - A Short History

Our country was founded on religions freedom, and having the right to choose and/or believe in any church or god you want (or don't want!). Of course more than Catholics believe in god. I understand you don't need to be a member of a church to believe in a god. I never said I did NOT believe in god just the fact that its not needed in the pledge. For the record, I am agnostic. I just don't think our country needs to be one nation, under god. I feel people should be one nation whether they believe in a god or not. IMO adding it was not necessary to the importance of the pledge to our great country.

As far as people who say you don't like it leave. The reason I love this country is because I am allowed to feel the way I do! I feel thats what makes this country so great! The biggest pet peeve I have is speaking with Americans who talk crap about every other country but have not even left their own state, let alone country. I have been to 16 countries, and by far love and know this country is the best, no matter who our president is. A whole other issue is the problems it does have and needs to correct. Just

I am sorry some people made you feel weird for standing during the game, that was not right. But its the same way I feel when people ask me why I don't stand for the pledge, you get judged either way is all I mean


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ames said:


> Thats the problem. it was added in 1954 ""From this day forward, the millions of our school children will daily proclaim in every city and town, every village and rural schoolhouse, the dedication of our Nation and our people to the Almighty." President Eisenhower (1954) after signing into law a bill to have "under God" added to the original pledge. "
> 
> "Francis Bellamy, a baptist minister, original Pledge reads as follows: 'I pledge allegiance to my Flag and (to*) the Republic for which it stands, one nation, indivisible, with liberty and justice for all.' He considered placing the word, 'equality,' in his Pledge, but knew that the state superintendents of education on his committee were against equality for women and African Americans. [ * 'to' added in October, 1892. ]" The Pledge of Allegiance - A Short History
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying but
To come together, stand as one nation & say the pledge of allegiance with 'One nation, under God' emphasizes the fact on how lucky we are.

We as a nation are reiterating what our fore fathers stated that got them through the tough times. The heart & sole, 'God' can mean many different things to many different ppl. I don't believe it's a religious connotation as much as a soulful, free spirit word. I'm not trying ot change your point of view, rather the fact point out why I'm so passionate about the subject.

There's a lot of propaganda out there & I believe what I feel in my heart is right. My family line dates back to the revolutionary war & what your read in some text book is much different than following historical evidence.:roll:

BTW I don't know where you got your information about it being added in 1954... But my Grandmother, whom was born in 1931 has been saying the pledge of allegiance for quite sometime. As well as a few other elders I know will state differently

1954 is when prayer in schools was taken out nationally, they use to pray blessing before each day in class began. My uncle was there, he remembers specifically it being a big controversy all of a sudden.

I don't consider myself 'religous' per se... However I feel everyone despite their beliefs (ie muslim, christian, jew, agnostic, atheist - just to name a few) should feel comfortable about it in their own skin & stop ridiculing one another over something so endearing to each other.



ames said:


> Thats what I am saying, when it was created it did NOT contain under god. It was added it to the pledge, so I don't understand your comment changing everything because people don't believe in it when it was changed in the first place. How is living and abiding by your country's rules have anything to do with this? There is no rule breaking for not saying it or for saying it, lol.


And you completely misread & misinterpreted what she's saying... The pledge started out as "I pledge allegiance under God"... They changed it to "I pledge allegiance to the flag"


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Ames,I believe what folks loathe, is the special treatments and liberties they eexpect from us.they get/recieve and exploit it,then complain about us and our country.
like illegals marching in our streets,and hollering about how they should be treated differently or fairly,yet they are illegal.they displace americans from jobs,clog up school stsytems ,don't pay into or participate in the taxation,yet they lie,get jobs and recieve assistance that should be reserved for ONLY those who come here and live/co-operate through proper channels.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OldFortKennels said:


> I stand for the Athem and the Flag, I cross my heart for the Pledge and I bow my head for Prayer.
> 
> I like how certain people cant stand this country or have no respect for it and yet the remain here. If you don't like it, dont let the door hit you on the way out! Oh wait, you still want to live here and enjoy what it has to offer, you just dont like it.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I wont pledge allegiance to a flag. However I will to God. But that's the way I was brought up.

After they took out the one nation under God part out,I wouldn't have anything to do with it.
You don't have to believe in God. But if you are living in this country you should abide by our rules,and how WE do things. Not make us change everything,cause YOU don;t believe in it.

That speech was created long ago...They had no right to change it.(I'm fed up with all this politically correct BS)

As for the anthem. I will rise and sing it. I love the song,always have.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I get what you're saying but
> To come together, stand as one nation & say the pledge of allegiance with 'One nation, under God' emphasizes the fact on how lucky we are.
> 
> BTW I don't know where you got your information about it being added in 1954... But my Grandmother, whom was born in 1931 has been saying the pledge of allegiance for quite sometime. As well as a few other elders I know will state differently


I don't feel under god emphasizes our luck, I feel being one nation does and being a free spirit or any other belief that does not have one thing to do with god. I don't know where your family went to school, I just know history and that it was in fact, added in 1954. I can give you a few more links but I made sure to include the history of the pledge in my reply explaining your incorrect in your assumption that it was always there since your forefathers and wanted you to understand that was not the case.

uh oh, lol I am guessing you will probably not like my thoughts on this either but as far as immigrants go, the cost of things in this country would go sky high, $30 a pint for strawberries and what not if immigrants didn't pick them for terrible wages and farmers not have to pay healthcare and other benefits they would have to legally pay an American. Most Americans would probably NOT want the job to being with. Of the illegal immigrants I know all have multiple jobs making tons of money that gets taxed at the same rate I am taxed, but see they don't file their taxes at the end of the year as I do to get a refund and all my tax credits. I am not saying all, I am not saying I support illegal immigration and people on welfare and what not here illegally. I am just saying a good majority are NOT what your saying. If anyone works at a restaurant they will attest to the dish washers and the difference when you hire an American teenager (the only ones who apply) compared to a hard working illegal immigrant. Seriously, I bet everyone would pick the illegal. Kinda like the Pit Bull, should we judge all illegal immigrants the same way just cause they are illegal?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> I wont pledge allegiance to a flag. However I will to God. But that's the way I was brought up.
> 
> After they took out the one nation under God part out,I wouldn't have anything to do with it.
> You don't have to believe in God. But if you are living in this country you should abide by our rules,and how WE do things. Not make us change everything,cause YOU don;t believe in it.
> ...


Thats what I am saying, when it was created it did NOT contain under god. It was added it to the pledge, so I don't understand your comment changing everything because people don't believe in it when it was changed in the first place. How is living and abiding by your country's rules have anything to do with this? There is no rule breaking for not saying it or for saying it, lol.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ames said:


> I don't feel under god emphasizes our luck, I feel being one nation does and being a free spirit or any other belief that does not have one thing to do with god. I don't know where your family went to school, I just know history and that it was in fact, added in 1954. I can give you a few more links but I made sure to include the history of the pledge in my reply explaining your incorrect in your assumption that it was always there since your forefathers and wanted you to understand that was not the case.
> 
> uh oh, lol I am guessing you will probably not like my thoughts on this either but as far as immigrants go, the cost of things in this country would go sky high, $30 a pint for strawberries and what not if immigrants didn't pick them for terrible wages and farmers not have to pay healthcare and other benefits they would have to legally pay an American. Most Americans would probably NOT want the job to being with. Of the illegal immigrants I know all have multiple jobs making tons of money that gets taxed at the same rate I am taxed, but see they don't file their taxes at the end of the year as I do to get a refund and all my tax credits. I am not saying all, I am not saying I support illegal immigration and people on welfare and what not here illegally. I am just saying a good majority are NOT what your saying. If anyone works at a restaurant they will attest to the dish washers and the difference when you hire an American teenager (the only ones who apply) compared to a hard working illegal immigrant. Seriously, I bet everyone would pick the illegal. Kinda like the Pit Bull, should we judge all illegal immigrants the same way just cause they are illegal?


*Why are you bringing this crap up on a pitbull site? This is our refuge & sanctuary from POLITICS... Stop trying to argue with ppl & stir a pot.

I for one, don't agree with one word you say... nor do I want to read it on a PITBULL SITE*

I don't care about links... Truth in history has been around waaay longer than COMPUTERS, much less internet, much less links.

It's one person's biased opinion, trying to state such propaganda as FACT. Just to get their way because they choose to be 'offended'... I won't go any further.

All I can say is, Well isn't that precious...


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*but...*



Lex's Guardian said:


> *Why are you bringing this crap up on a pitbull site? This is our refuge & sanctuary from POLITICS... Stop trying to argue with ppl & stir a pot.
> 
> I for one, don't agree with one word you say... nor do I want to read it on a PITBULL SITE*
> 
> ...


But Pitbulls are the embodiment of what this country practices..."Never say die until the breath is out of me"... They don't need any type of introduction, you recognize them by their swagger...I myself represent that too as an American and so does everybody else here on this board. We are all different but have a common love.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Lex's Guardian said:


> *Why are you bringing this crap up on a pitbull site? This is our refuge & sanctuary from POLITICS... Stop trying to argue with ppl & stir a pot.
> 
> I for one, don't agree with one word you say... nor do I want to read it on a PITBULL SITE*
> 
> ...


theirs A shade of gray to this Lex.
personally I feel it's not so much politics,as it is the state of affairs some of us are in.
I've stated some of my lifes present situations based on the illegal immigrant being much more prevalent than when they just came seasonally to Fl. to harvest fruits and vegetables.
their is A point whaere they were tolerated for their service.
me being raised in S.Fl.,Miami,I saw immigrants granted blanket immunity by culture,and others deported because they were'nt.
i watched many Jockies get their citizenship.my friends families also,who were from the dominican.people who loved our way.they bought into it lock stock and barrel.
we now have an epedemic,that proportionately has taken over even the jobs that I,I dangit used to do.I can't find A decent paying job in Const. anymore.
back when I built homes in NC in the 90's I paid my carpenters up tp 16 an hr.and helpers up to 13.
I'm A full tilt,do anything in residential or commercial const.and can't find a 15-20$ an hour JOB.we're talkin 15 years later.and they want me to work for 10 bucks.
and do you know what thyey say to my face? "I can get A mexican".
I am suffering.then when i go to get my birth cert. at the office on Willoughby,theirs the pre natal WIC and medicaire office right there.
guess what the lobby was filled with? latins,getting free everything.I asked the lady who was helping me about it.she said they're all illegal,that the county looks the other way and that they have strangled the system.
now figure this.they've got my job,they've got yours,they get A great deal of assistance.
are you aware of the method they use to extricate the aid and how they qualify?
would you like to know?I can tell you.I have taken the time to gather this information.I can give you sites to look it up for yourself.I can repeat some other info that you've probably heard on the local west palm news over the last year.
and here's my feelings.for those,who will get documented,file,and pay taxes,live independantly with your family.single family home,with a single family in it,not 9 working adults in A home each paying 150.00 A month for expenses.do that apply for citizenship.level the field of opportunity.otherwise,take your family,get on the bus and go back.
like I said,my experiences are broad.my stepfather is panamanian.he had his citizenship in 1961.4 years after getting here,and filing the day he got off of the plane,he's A proud american.
not A blood sucking schleprock who's displacing the american so he can work 10 years then go back to his mother country and live happily ever after.
this is america,we welcome the ones who honor US.and work with us,beside us.
not those who come and steal my fairy tale.and take it elsewhere.
theirs more than opinion and conjecture for those willing to listen and pay attention to the whole picture.
it's not about A few hundred,it's about 1 million.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lex's Guardian said:


> *All I can say is, Well isn't that precious*...


:rofl: :clap: LMAO!! Well said Candra!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

william williamson said:


> theirs A shade of gray to this Lex.
> personally I feel it's not so much politics,as it is the state of affairs some of us are in.
> I've stated some of my lifes present situations based on the illegal immigrant being much more prevalent than when they just came seasonally to Fl. to harvest fruits and vegetables.
> their is A point whaere they were tolerated for their service.
> ...


Until just recently I had worked for a Truss company. Maybe not for as long but I've seen the dark side of construction. They still won't hire anyone to build trusses unless they happen to be Hispanic. I was the only female, much less white female in the facility. I worked there prior to & left because of their nonsense politics. They had me shredding employee files with obvious fake ID photos. Greedy big business politics is what collapsed itself.

I just can't stand when someone who probably isn't native & probably hasn't fought nor has any ancestry line that fought for this country. Come in & complain about our pledge of allegiance, how ungrateful & disloyal. Yes you have the right to complain.. But if this were any other county, they'd literally cut the tongue out of your throat. Be grateful one has the opportunity to partake in our pledge of allegiance & be grateful you have the right to sit out is all I'm saying. If you disagree, be grateful BUT at least try to respect those that gave up their life's for this country so others could have that opportunity.

I am firm in my beliefs & hate it when someone plain as day tries to mislead me.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

bluefamily said:


> But Pitbulls are the embodiment of what this country practices..."Never say die until the breath is out of me"... They don't need any type of introduction, you recognize them by their swagger...I myself represent that too as an American and so does everybody else here on this board. We are all different but have a common love.


Exactly, once what the pitbull was beloved has now become a double standard & used against such a marvelous animal.

Difference is, no one's out to rewrite the pitbull. You can't, no matter how much one tries. The American Heritage is what connects me to this breed.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Lex, come on I am replying to a thread. I for one, don't like people who claim they know history and obviously do not, lol so we are even, truce? lol Jeesh, just because someone differs from your opinion and backs it with facts you dont need to get your panties bunched. Your the one misrepresenting history. There are always pictures of people kids or motorcycles or new cars and all types of things that don't have to do with a pit bull on this website, thats one of the reason I like to come here. Also, to hear peoples thoughts and opinions. Please relax and maybe in the future you should just ignore the threads not about dogs that discuss life and its issues so you don't get hurt/upset. I am not re-writing history, I was stating it and how much I love my country but don't like having to say under god. Why are you trying to twist my words? Why would I want to leave a great country that allows me to express that I don't like that it was changed? Your not making rational arguments. 

William, I hear you and can sympathize with your struggle. My parents who had lived in Boston their whole lives moved to Florida about 3 years ago. Their view of illegal immigration has done a 180 in terms of what they feel or think. I am not saying that Florida has corrupted their thinking, but obviously its much more in their radar than up here in Boston. We have Brazilian and Vietnam immigrants more than any other nation. Just different types of situations. And that is a HUGE pay difference, I see how it does effect more than just veggies, restaurants and cleaning companies. never saw it that way before, so thank you for sharing.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Until just recently I had worked for a Truss company. Maybe not for as long but I've seen the dark side of construction. They still won't hire anyone to build trusses unless they happen to be Hispanic. I was the only female, much less white female in the facility. I worked there prior to & left because of their nonsense politics. They had me shredding employee files with obvious fake ID photos. Greedy big business politics is what collapsed itself.
> 
> I just can't stand when someone who probably isn't native & probably hasn't fought nor has any ancestry line that fought for this country. Come in & complain about our pledge of allegiance, how ungrateful & disloyal. Yes you have the right to complain.. But if this were any other county, they'd literally cut the tongue out of your throat. Be grateful one has the opportunity to partake in our pledge of allegiance & be grateful you have the right to sit out is all I'm saying. If you disagree, be grateful BUT at least try to respect those that gave up their life's for this country so others could have that opportunity.
> 
> I am firm in my beliefs & hate it when someone plain as day tries to mislead me.


I must have misinterpreted what you wrote.sorry,
yes,I'm bothered also.we are being pushed,and pushed out.
and WOW,I do feel for you.you were also in the den of the beast.though I'm not glad your unemployed,I'm glad your not in that mix.
it can be so debilitatingly depressing.
and,you saw what I felt/see also.it's sad.
our greatness is being consumed by political correctness and the wrong persons feelings.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

william williamson said:


> I must have misinterpreted what you wrote.sorry,
> yes,I'm bothered also.we are being pushed,and pushed out.
> and WOW,I do feel for you.you were also in the den of the beast.though I'm not glad your unemployed,I'm glad your not in that mix.
> it can be so debilitatingly depressing.
> ...


It happens . And yes, it's terrible  but I won't let it keep me down...

No, I am still unemployed I worked for this same company back in '05-'06 & went back in '09. They hired another girl back in June & just let me go this past Monday. Still doing the same junk, just under a different name.

It's just a slap in the face all around. But I will continue to stand for my beliefs. Not saying I'm not open to other suggestions, as I consider myself a moderate conservative/Libertarian... Just don't bark misleading, biased junk at me  trying to persuade my opinion.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Dear God,whats eroding our country is so aire apparent,yet we can't stop it.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ames said:


> Lex, come on I am replying to a thread. I for one, don't like people who claim they know history and obviously do not, lol so we are even, truce? lol Jeesh, just because someone differs from your opinion and backs it with facts you dont need to get your panties bunched. Your the one misrepresenting history. There are always pictures of people kids or motorcycles or new cars and all types of things that don't have to do with a pit bull on this website, thats one of the reason I like to come here. Also, to hear peoples thoughts and opinions. Please relax and maybe in the future you should just ignore the threads not about dogs that discuss life and its issues so you don't get hurt/upset. I am not re-writing history, I was stating it and how much I love my country but don't like having to say under god. Why are you trying to twist my words? Why would I want to leave a great country that allows me to express that I don't like that it was changed? Your not making rational arguments.
> 
> William, I hear you and can sympathize with your struggle. My parents who had lived in Boston their whole lives moved to Florida about 3 years ago. Their view of illegal immigration has done a 180 in terms of what they feel or think. I am not saying that Florida has corrupted their thinking, but obviously its much more in their radar than up here in Boston. We have Brazilian and Vietnam immigrants more than any other nation. Just different types of situations. And that is a HUGE pay difference, I see how it does effect more than just veggies, restaurants and cleaning companies. never saw it that way before, so thank you for sharing.


As a fellow member - Truce


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

ames said:


> William, I hear you and can sympathize with your struggle. My parents who had lived in Boston their whole lives moved to Florida about 3 years ago. Their view of illegal immigration has done a 180 in terms of what they feel or think. I am not saying that Florida has corrupted their thinking, but obviously its much more in their radar than up here in Boston. We have Brazilian and Vietnam immigrants more than any other nation. Just different types of situations. And that is a HUGE pay difference, I see how it does effect more than just veggies, restaurants and cleaning companies. never saw it that way before, so thank you for sharing.


thats refreshing,often I cringe when I state certain things.often thats why I clarify my personal history with my family and friends who have done the proper thing,proper channels.
I can be sensitive to a countries plight,and it's people wanting out,yet,show us respect.
live as we do in our country.
I hope your parents see through to the beauty Florida has.folks complain about the heat.yet don't drive the 10 min.-1 hr. to A beach or swimmable body of water.
I do know your dad will like his fishing pole handle better than the snow shovel hanbdle,LOL.
like the truce also.keeps the threads alive.
we really do have A need to share certain things.and the net gives us A faceless venue for the most part that allows annonymity.
we can sometimes not react as easily to the messenger.
it's like me arguing with some hunky hot guy in person.I become jealous and want to disfigure him.and it has nothing to do with the convo.hehehe


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> I stand for the Athem and the Flag, I cross my heart for the Pledge and I bow my head for Prayer.
> 
> I like how certain people cant stand this country or have no respect for it and yet the remain here. If you don't like it, dont let the door hit you on the way out! Oh wait, you still want to live here and enjoy what it has to offer, you just dont like it.


Agreed, best response so far.

I stand for the pledge, I remove my hat, and cross my heart, I pay my respect to the men and woman who died for my freedom. Alot of my family members have served in wars dating way back til present day and I to would go to war for my country if called to do so.

Thats the problem with todays society nobody shows respect for anything.

BTW the "G" in God should be capitalized


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Florida is a great state - despite all the politics. I love the wild life here. Bathtub beach is always refreshing & watching the wildlife at the river


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Florida is a great state - despite all the politics. I love the wild life here. Bathtub beach is always refreshing & watching the wildlife at the river


Florida is a good state if your rich as crap lol,


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

As the daughter of a Marine Corporal and grand daughter of another Marine and the sister of three men in the Army, as well as several other family members in the military (various branches and titles) I ABSOLUTELY stand anytime the National Anthem is played and sing every time. It has been instilled in me from birth that I am not standing necessarily because I agree or disagree with politicians decisions but because I AM SUPPORTING THE MEN AND WOMEN WHO ARE AND HAVE GIVEN THEIR LIVES FOR ME AND MY FAMILY!! Most military individuals may not agree with the way this country is going either but they are still doing their jobs and many have given their life for this country and I will thank each and every one I see in uniform no matter where I am. 

I do not agree with taking care of other countries before our own and I dont believe in illegal immigration. I do believe that this country should extend a helping hand if a person from another country wants to come here and be a LEGAL WORKING CITIZEN!! That is the problem right now - they let anyone in even if they plan on living off this country instead of utilizing the freedom to make a better life for themselves.

The New Years after 09/11 I was on the Las Vegas Strip and a Mexican guy was running through the crowd and holding a Mexican flag and yelling about how this country is s$%t and how Mexico is great. Mind you all three of my brothers were deployed and hadnt been heard from in two months. I put the kid in the hospital for a week and went to jail over it. When I walked into the court room and explained what happened to the judge he slapped me on the wrist and thanked me.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> Florida is a good state if your rich as crap lol,


LoL, I'm by no means rich. Been here since I was 5. Living here's much cheaper than visiting. Just depends on where you go - I avoid wpb like the plague & disney, been there twice my entire life.

I live in a suburban, though I do miss the GA mountains, rivers & autumn foliage time to time.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

I'll first say I do stand up at live events but not tv or anything like that. I personaly dont take it has a big political statment my self just somthing you do. And yes most of my family has served not me though and I dont think any politicaian can be trusted and I personaly think big companies control what happens in our government more than we ever have. I do live in Texas which is mostly repbulican even though I'm definetly not. I personal dont care if other do or not. To me standing up doesnt make you more patriatic or even saying the plege It whats in side that counts


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Alitlebit_ofJACK said:


> I'll first say I do stand up at live events but not tv or anything like that. I personaly dont take it has a big political statment my self just somthing you do. And yes most of my family has served not me though and I dont think any politicaian can be trusted and I personaly think big companies control what happens in our government more than we ever have. I do live in Texas which is mostly repbulican even though I'm definetly not. I personal dont care if other do or not. To me standing up doesnt make you more patriatic or even saying the plege It whats in side that counts


I totally agree with you!! :goodpost:


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

totaly different subject yay my dog doesnt have cancer


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Alitlebit_ofJACK said:


> I'll first say I do stand up at live events but not tv or anything like that. I personaly dont take it has a big political statment my self just somthing you do. And yes most of my family has served not me though and I dont think any politicaian can be trusted and I personaly think big companies control what happens in our government more than we ever have. I do live in Texas which is mostly repbulican even though I'm definetly not. I personal dont care if other do or not. To me standing up doesnt make you more patriatic or even saying the plege It whats in side that counts


I agree 100% about business controlling government. It goes hand in hand, in between my absence of the truss company I was recently let go of, I worked for a 'big name' general contractor.

They had politicians in lobbying at least once a month 'trying to drum up work'...

The truss company I worked for had 60 employees, 15 of which were white including myself - me being the only white female. The men that built the trusses were all of hispanic (doubt if most were legals) - they wouldn't hire african americans, whites to work in the back because they were afraid of fights breaking out. I worked there two times, the first time I quit (while company was under a different name) because they had me shredding documentation of employee files with obvious photo copies of fake id's... The picture in one id was half crooked, like most. I worked in batching & some of the guys from the shop would joke about sending all their money back to Mexico... It's despicable what managers will do to save a buck here & there. Meanwhile other small businesses striving to do what's ethical end up going out of business. Businesses like them are putting this country in jeopardy & it's a catch 22 for everyday ppl like ourselves.



Alitlebit_ofJACK said:


> totaly different subject yay my dog doesnt have cancer


That's good to know! why did you think he had cancer?


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Alitlebit_ofJACK said:


> totaly different subject yay my dog doesnt have cancer


Waaaaaaaaaaay off topic, but that's awesome to hear!!! :clap:


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

well two tumors appeared very quickly and from my rats i had tumor meant death. I happened to be on this page when i got the call everything was ok.

As far as the other subject most of the people hear where i work are from different counties but most are good people just trying to make a living. Now I do beleive most are legaly here though. I am one of the few white people here. But growing up on the south side of san antonio I'm used to it


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

great news about your pup and cancer.

My dad is actually psyched because he works at a golf course, so he gets free golf, lol. Totally do not miss the snow, but its funny to me they call ALL the time about the weather we are having (apparently sunny and 80 gets boring?? lol) He says it always on his news. not much to talk about on the west coast of florida apparently! lol I loved in Ohio and went to OSU and could NOT be land locked. LOVE living near the beach myself, but the wind is terrible in the winter!!

My family is currently in the military. Half my ancestors have been in this country from the beginning. They came here from Ireland hundreds of years ago. The other half legally migrated and became citizens from Nova Scotia. I am lucky and proud of my family and this wonderful countries history. 

BTW I know god is usually capitalized but its cool that I can not G it if I choose, thats why this country is so great! Who made that rule anyway, thats its is supposed to be capitalized? Is it because its a name? Is that in Every religion or just some? I didnt think some religions considered him and actual person, so its not like a name? Or is that his name? anyway, its cool I will not be killed for not capitalizing a G. If people can respect me and my views, I will respect them. I loved reading and hearing views from places not around me and honestly wasn't trying to offend, just trying to explain my thoughts.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Alitlebit_ofJACK said:


> well two tumors appeared very quickly and from my rats i had tumor meant death. I happened to be on this page when i got the call everything was ok.
> 
> As far as the other subject most of the people hear where i work are from different counties but most are good people just trying to make a living. Now I do beleive most are legaly here though. I am one of the few white people here. But growing up on the south side of san antonio I'm used to it


That's awesome . Cancer's scary stuff


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

ames;357511
My family is currently in the military. Half my ancestors have been in this country from the beginning. They came here from Ireland hundreds of years ago. .[/QUOTE said:


> hey I got family from ireland too then german and alot of other  too
> 
> ya I was real scared he might have to go to the happy land beyond because I can afford alot of treatment but not sure about cancer treatment sounded real expensive.:roll:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I stand & place my hand over my heart, but not if it's on tv or radio. I also sing along. That's right, I know the words. HOOTY HOO!!!!


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

I never learned the word but I will take my cap off


----------

